# connexion par telnet sans mot de passe



## dabidge (30 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

     A l'université nous avons un logiciel (sur une machine A) générant des fichers de données exploitables par un autre logiciel (sur une machine B) puis retour à la machine A pour analyser les résultats. Il nous faut donc passer par un ftp puis telnet (pas de ssh) pour lancer l'autre logiciel et reftp pour récupérer les résultats. J'aimerai donc savoir s'il serait possible d'automatiser ces opérations (via un script), je pense voir comment faire, sauf pour le telnet et ftp vu qu'il faut un user et  un mot de passe, auquel on ne peut échapper de la même manière que pour le ssh!

J'espère avoir été clair, merci de votre aide!
Bonne soirée.
Dabidge


----------



## grenoble (5 Février 2003)

il est tout à fait possible de passer un mot-de-passe pour une connexion ftp de la manière suivante: monlogin:monpass@ftp.exemple.com
bien entendu, niveau sécurité, c'est assez léger de laisser son mot de passe en clair dans un script.


----------



## dabidge (6 Février 2003)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai fait un man ftp et ct marqué... Par contre pour le telnet quelqu'un sait faire?


----------

